# nach dem start von ntop haengt sich der rechner weg...

## pieter_parker

wollte das programm ntop mal ausprobieren, aber nun hat sich der rechner 2 mal schon nach dem starten von ntop weggehangen und es ging nichts mehr

weder local noch per ssh konnte ich auf das system zugreifen

local sehe ich einfach nichts, der bildschirm ist und bleibt dunkel

auch ein strg alt und entfernen zeigt keine wirkung

nur der reset knopf hat geholfen

der rechner haengt sich nicht gleich sofort weg ist mir aufgefallen, erst nach einigen minuten

im syslog steht das hier alles, vielleicht hat ja jemmand von euch ein paar ideen was ich versuchen koennte um das in den grif zubekommen

(ich habe mich 2 mal remote per ssh auf dem system eingelogt und ntop angewurfen)

```

May 14 15:34:42 router login[5895]: pam_unix(login:session): session closed for user root

May 14 15:34:47 router login[5899]: pam_unix(login:session): session closed for user root

May 14 15:35:01 router cron[6971]: (munin) CMD ([ -x /usr/bin/munin-cron ] && /usr/bin/munin-cron)

May 14 15:37:22 router sshd[7007]: Accepted keyboard-interactive/pam for root from 192.168.0.7 port 46697 ssh2

May 14 15:37:22 router sshd[7007]: pam_unix(sshd:session): session opened for user root by (uid=0)

May 14 15:37:32 router sshd[7018]: Accepted keyboard-interactive/pam for root from 192.168.0.7 port 46698 ssh2

May 14 15:37:32 router sshd[7018]: pam_unix(sshd:session): session opened for user root by (uid=0)

May 14 15:37:41 router ntop[7084]:   THREADMGMT[t3073390928]: ntop RUNSTATE: PREINIT(1)

May 14 15:37:41 router ntop[7084]:   THREADMGMT[t3073390928]: ntop RUNSTATE: INIT(2)

May 14 15:37:41 router ntop[7084]:   ntop v.3.3.9

May 14 15:37:41 router ntop[7084]:   Configured on May 14 2009 15:08:42, built on May 14 2009 15:09:21.

May 14 15:37:41 router ntop[7084]:   Copyright 1998-2007 by Luca Deri <deri@ntop.org>

May 14 15:37:41 router ntop[7084]:   Get the freshest ntop from http://www.ntop.org/

May 14 15:37:41 router ntop[7084]:   NOTE: ntop is running from '/usr/bin'

May 14 15:37:41 router ntop[7084]:   NOTE: (but see warning on man page for the --instance parameter)

May 14 15:37:41 router ntop[7084]:   NOTE: ntop libraries are in '/usr/lib'

May 14 15:37:41 router ntop[7084]:   Initializing ntop

May 14 15:37:41 router ntop[7084]:   No patterns to load: protocol guessing disabled.

May 14 15:37:41 router device eth0 entered promiscuous mode

May 14 15:37:41 router ntop[7084]:   Checking eth0 for additional devices

May 14 15:37:41 router ntop[7084]:   Resetting traffic statistics for device eth0

May 14 15:37:41 router ntop[7084]:   Initializing device eth0 (0)

May 14 15:37:41 router ntop[7084]:   DLT: Device 0 [eth0] is 1, mtu 1514, header 14

May 14 15:37:41 router ntop[7084]:   Initializing gdbm databases

May 14 15:37:41 router ntop[7084]:   VENDOR: Loading MAC address table.

May 14 15:37:41 router ntop[7084]:   VENDOR: Checking for MAC address table file

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7084]:   VENDOR: File '/etc/ntop/specialMAC.txt.gz' does not need to be reloaded

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7084]:   VENDOR: ntop continues ok

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7084]:   VENDOR: Checking for MAC address table file

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7084]:   VENDOR: File '/etc/ntop/oui.txt.gz' does not need to be reloaded

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7084]:   VENDOR: ntop continues ok

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7084]:   Fingerprint: Loading signature file

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7084]:   Fingerprint: Checking for Fingerprint file... file

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7084]:   Fingerprint: Loading file '/etc/ntop/etter.finger.os.gz'

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7084]:   Fingerprint: ...loaded 0 records

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7085]:   INIT: Bye bye: I'm becoming a daemon...

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7085]:   THREADMGMT[t3073390928]: Now running as a daemon

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7084]:   INIT: Parent process is exiting (this is normal)

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7085]:   GeoIP: loaded config file /var/lib/ntop/GeoLiteCity.dat

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7085]:   GeoIP: loaded ASN config file /var/lib/ntop/GeoIPASNum.dat

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7085]:   Database support not compiled into ntop

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7085]:   Initializing external applications

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7085]:   THREADMGMT[t3044408208]: SFP: Started thread for fingerprinting

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7085]:   THREADMGMT[t3044408208]: SFP: Fingerprint scan thread starting [p7085]

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7085]:   THREADMGMT[t3034577808]: SIH: Idle host scan thread starting [p7085]

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7085]:   THREADMGMT[t3034577808]: SIH: Started thread for idle hosts detection

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7085]:   THREADMGMT[t3026185104]: DNSAR(1): Started thread for DNS address resolution

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7085]:   THREADMGMT[t3026185104]: DNSAR(1): Address resolution thread running

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7085]:   THREADMGMT[t3017792400]: DNSAR(2): Address resolution thread running

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7085]:   THREADMGMT[t3017792400]: DNSAR(2): Started thread for DNS address resolution

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7085]:   THREADMGMT[t3009399696]: DNSAR(3): Started thread for DNS address resolution

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7085]:   THREADMGMT[t3009399696]: DNSAR(3): Address resolution thread running

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7085]:   Calling plugin start functions (if any)

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7085]:   SSL is present but https is disabled: use -W <https port> for enabling it

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7085]:   INITWEB: Initializing web server

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7085]:   INITWEB: Initializing TCP/IP socket connections for web server

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7085]:   INITWEB: Initialized socket, port 3000, address (any)

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7085]:   INITWEB: Waiting for HTTP connections on port 3000

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7085]:   INITWEB: Starting web server

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7085]:   THREADMGMT[t3001006992]: INITWEB: Started thread for web server

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7085]:   THREADMGMT[t3001006992]: WEB: Server connection thread starting [p7085]

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7085]:   Note: SIGPIPE handler set (ignore)

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7085]:   THREADMGMT[t3001006992]: WEB: Server connection thread running [p7085]

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7085]:   WEB: ntop's web server is now processing requests

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7085]:   INITWEB: Starting https:// watchdog

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7085]:   THREADMGMT[t2992614288]: INITWEB: Started thread for ssl watchdog

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7085]:   THREADMGMT[t2992614288]: WEB: ssl watchdog thread running [p7085]

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7085]:   Listening on [eth0]

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7085]:   Loading Plugins

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7085]:   Searching for plugins in /usr/lib/ntop/plugins

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7085]:   NETFLOW: Welcome to NetFlow.(C) 2002-08 by Luca Deri

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7085]:   CPACKET: Welcome to cPacket.(C) 2008 by Luca Deri

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7085]:   SFLOW: Welcome to sFlow.(C) 2002-04 by Luca Deri

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7085]:   ICMP: Welcome to ICMP Watch. (C) 1999-2005 by Luca Deri

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7085]:   Remote: Welcome to Remote. (C) 2006-07 by L.Deri

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7085]:   PDA: Welcome to PDA. (C) 2001-2005 by L.Deri and W.Brock

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7085]:   LASTSEEN: Welcome to Host Last Seen. (C) 1999 by Andrea Marangoni

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7085]:   RRD: Welcome to Round-Robin Databases. (C) 2002-07 by Luca Deri.

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7085]:   Calling plugin start functions (if any)

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7085]:   RRD: Welcome to the RRD plugin

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7085]:   RRD: Mask for new directories is 0700

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7085]:   RRD: Mask for new files is 0066

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7085]:   RRD_DEBUG: Parameters:

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7085]:   RRD_DEBUG:     dumpInterval 300 seconds

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7085]:   RRD_DEBUG:     dumpShortInterval 10 seconds

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7085]:   RRD_DEBUG:     dumpHours 72 hours by 300 seconds

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7085]:   RRD_DEBUG:     dumpDays 90 days by hour

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7085]:   RRD_DEBUG:     dumpMonths 36 months by day

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7085]:   RRD_DEBUG:     dumpDomains no

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7085]:   RRD_DEBUG:     dumpFlows no

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7085]:   RRD_DEBUG:     dumpSubnets no

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7085]:   RRD_DEBUG:     dumpHosts no

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7085]:   RRD_DEBUG:     dumpInterfaces yes

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7085]:   RRD_DEBUG:     dumpASs no

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7085]:   RRD_DEBUG:     dumpMatrix no

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7085]:   RRD_DEBUG:     dumpDetail medium

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7085]:   RRD_DEBUG:     hostsFilter

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7085]:   RRD_DEBUG:     rrdPath /var/lib/ntop/rrd [normal]

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7085]:   RRD_DEBUG:     rrdPath /var/lib/ntop/rrd [dynamic/volatile]

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7085]:   RRD_DEBUG:     umask 0066

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7085]:   RRD_DEBUG:     DirPerms 0700

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7085]:   THREADMGMT: RRD: Started thread (t2984221584) for data collection

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7085]:   THREADMGMT[t2984221584]: RRD: Data collection thread starting [p7085]

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7085]:   INIT: Created pid file (/var/run/ntop.pid)

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7085]:   THREADMGMT[t3073390928]: ntop RUNSTATE: INITNONROOT(3)

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7085]:   Now running as requested user 'ntop' (105:1007)

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7085]:   Note: Reporting device initally set to 0 [eth0] (merged)

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7085]:   THREADMGMT[t3073390928]: ntop RUNSTATE: RUN(4)

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7085]:   THREADMGMT[t2975828880]: NPS(eth0): pcapDispatch thread starting [p7085]

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7085]:   THREADMGMT[t2975828880]: NPS(eth0): pcapDispatch thread running [p7085]

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7085]:   THREADMGMT[t3034577808]: SIH: Idle host scan thread running [p7085]

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7085]:   THREADMGMT[t3044408208]: SFP: Fingerprint scan thread running [p7085]

May 14 15:37:42 router ntop[7085]:   THREADMGMT[t2975828880]: NPS(1): Started thread for network packet sniffing [eth0]

May 14 15:37:42 router ------------[ cut here ]------------

May 14 15:37:42 router WARNING: at kernel/softirq.c:136 local_bh_enable+0x2f/0x7b()

May 14 15:37:42 router Modules linked in:

May 14 15:37:42 router Pid: 0, comm: swapper Not tainted 2.6.27-gentoo-r7 #1

May 14 15:37:42 router [<c0120939>] warn_on_slowpath+0x40/0x63

May 14 15:37:42 router [<c0482808>] vlan_dev_hwaccel_hard_start_xmit+0x25/0x56

May 14 15:37:42 router [<c043b1cf>] bictcp_cong_avoid+0x12/0x2b2

May 14 15:37:42 router [<c040e2a2>] tcp_cong_avoid+0xd/0x1b

May 14 15:37:42 router [<c0410e0f>] tcp_ack+0x1599/0x172c

May 14 15:37:42 router [<c0124964>] local_bh_enable+0x2f/0x7b

May 14 15:37:42 router [<c046bd5b>] packet_rcv+0x99/0x279

May 14 15:37:42 router [<c03e3f2c>] netif_nit_deliver+0x51/0x6a

May 14 15:37:42 router [<c048193d>] __vlan_hwaccel_rx+0x6d/0x160

May 14 15:37:42 router [<c02e6f76>] atl1_intr+0xba5/0xc91

May 14 15:37:42 router [<c0134f1b>] clocksource_get_next+0x39/0x3f

May 14 15:37:42 router [<c0133f58>] update_wall_time+0x569/0x6fd

May 14 15:37:42 router [<c0135fc4>] clockevents_program_event+0xc4/0xd2

May 14 15:37:42 router [<c013eab1>] handle_IRQ_event+0x1a/0x3f

May 14 15:37:42 router [<c013fd3b>] handle_edge_irq+0xbe/0xf8

May 14 15:37:42 router [<c0104bb2>] do_IRQ+0x69/0x7f

May 14 15:37:42 router [<c010375f>] common_interrupt+0x23/0x28

May 14 15:37:42 router [<c0107a72>] mwait_idle+0x32/0x38

May 14 15:37:42 router [<c0101bdc>] cpu_idle+0xc7/0xe7

May 14 15:37:42 router =======================

May 14 15:37:42 router ---[ end trace 42e384171f60c0e3 ]---

May 14 15:37:52 router ntop[7085]:   THREADMGMT[t2967436176]: RRD: Started thread for throughput data collection

May 14 15:37:52 router ntop[7085]:   THREADMGMT[t2967436176]: RRD: Throughput data collection: Thread starting [p7085]

May 14 15:37:52 router ntop[7085]:   THREADMGMT[t2967436176]: RRD: Throughput data collection: Thread running [p7085]

May 14 15:37:52 router ntop[7085]:   THREADMGMT[t2984221584]: RRD: Data collection thread running [p7085]

May 14 15:38:30 router in_: IN=eth1 OUT= MAC=00:04:75:d4:57:e1:01:1d:7d:05:15:b6:08:00 SRC=192.168.0.2 DST=192.168.0.10 LEN=40 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=52190 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=58249 DPT=19150 WINDOW=501 RES=0x00 ACK FIN URGP=0

May 14 15:38:31 router in_: IN=eth1 OUT= MAC=00:04:75:d4:57:e1:01:1d:7d:05:15:b6:08:00 SRC=192.168.0.2 DST=192.168.0.10 LEN=40 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=52191 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=58249 DPT=19150 WINDOW=501 RES=0x00 ACK FIN URGP=0

May 14 15:38:31 router in_: IN=eth1 OUT= MAC=00:04:75:d4:57:e1:01:1d:7d:05:15:b6:08:00 SRC=192.168.0.2 DST=192.168.0.10 LEN=40 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=52192 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=58249 DPT=19150 WINDOW=501 RES=0x00 ACK FIN URGP=0

May 14 15:38:32 router in_: IN=eth1 OUT= MAC=00:04:75:d4:57:e1:01:1d:7d:05:15:b6:08:00 SRC=192.168.0.2 DST=192.168.0.10 LEN=40 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=52193 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=58249 DPT=19150 WINDOW=501 RES=0x00 ACK FIN URGP=0

May 14 15:38:33 router in_: IN=eth1 OUT= MAC=00:04:75:d4:57:e1:01:1d:7d:05:15:b6:08:00 SRC=192.168.0.2 DST=192.168.0.10 LEN=40 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=52194 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=58249 DPT=19150 WINDOW=501 RES=0x00 ACK FIN URGP=0

May 14 15:38:37 router in_: IN=eth1 OUT= MAC=00:04:75:d4:57:e1:01:1d:7d:05:15:b6:08:00 SRC=192.168.0.2 DST=192.168.0.10 LEN=40 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=52195 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=58249 DPT=19150 WINDOW=501 RES=0x00 ACK FIN URGP=0

May 14 15:38:43 router in_: IN=eth1 OUT= MAC=00:04:75:d4:57:e1:01:1d:7d:05:15:b6:08:00 SRC=192.168.0.2 DST=192.168.0.10 LEN=40 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=52196 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=58249 DPT=19150 WINDOW=501 RES=0x00 ACK FIN URGP=0

May 14 15:38:56 router in_: IN=eth1 OUT= MAC=00:04:75:d4:57:e1:01:1d:7d:05:15:b6:08:00 SRC=192.168.0.2 DST=192.168.0.10 LEN=40 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=52197 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=58249 DPT=19150 WINDOW=501 RES=0x00 ACK FIN URGP=0

May 14 15:39:22 router in_: IN=eth1 OUT= MAC=00:04:75:d4:57:e1:01:1d:7d:05:15:b6:08:00 SRC=192.168.0.2 DST=192.168.0.10 LEN=40 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=52198 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=58249 DPT=19150 WINDOW=501 RES=0x00 ACK FIN URGP=0

May 14 15:40:01 router cron[7190]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

May 14 15:40:01 router cron[7191]: (munin) CMD ([ -x /usr/bin/munin-cron ] && /usr/bin/munin-cron)

May 14 15:45:01 router cron[7435]: (munin) CMD ([ -x /usr/bin/munin-cron ] && /usr/bin/munin-cron)

May 14 15:50:01 router cron[7523]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

May 14 15:50:01 router cron[7524]: (munin) CMD ([ -x /usr/bin/munin-cron ] && /usr/bin/munin-cron)

May 14 15:55:01 router cron[7615]: (munin) CMD ([ -x /usr/bin/munin-cron ] && /usr/bin/munin-cron)

May 14 16:00:01 router cron[7703]: (root) CMD (rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourly)

May 14 16:00:01 router cron[7704]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

May 14 16:00:01 router cron[7707]: (munin) CMD ([ -x /usr/bin/munin-cron ] && /usr/bin/munin-cron)

May 14 16:05:01 router cron[7797]: (munin) CMD ([ -x /usr/bin/munin-cron ] && /usr/bin/munin-cron)

May 14 16:10:01 router cron[7884]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

May 14 16:10:01 router cron[7889]: (munin) CMD ([ -x /usr/bin/munin-cron ] && /usr/bin/munin-cron)

```

"May 14 15:37:42 router WARNING: at kernel/softirq.c:136 local_bh_enable+0x2f/0x7b()"

----------

## pieter_parker

fragezeichen

----------

## mrsteven

Das schaut nach einem Bug im Kernel bzw. deinem Netzwerktreiber aus. Was für eine Netzwerkkarte ist das denn?

----------

## pieter_parker

Attansic Technology Corp. L1 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev b0)

und

3Com Corporation 3c905C-TX/TX-M [Tornado] (rev 78)

und ich benutze den kernel 2.6.27-gentoo-r7

----------

